# Galvo water service repair.



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Galvo water service repair.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Galvo water service repair.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

is that what you floridans call SOUTHERN ENGINEERING!!!!!! Leak 1


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Should have sold them a new water service.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

its fixed, and it don't leak, LEAK1, Got his money. Done. We Floridians ain't as stupid as some make us out to be.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

Calm Down Brother It Was Just A Joke! Remember Im From Ohio ,right Beside West Va. Leak1


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

How deep is that anyways?


Plumber Jim


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

It's fixed!!!! For a day or so until it leaks an inch down line! But then you can only guarantee the fix, not the rest of the pipe. I say good for you, I'm sure you will get lot's more business from this customer.:thumbup:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

ironranger said:


> It's fixed!!!! For a day or so until it leaks an inch down line! But then you can only guarantee the fix, not the rest of the pipe. I say good for you, I'm sure you will get lot's more business from this customer.:thumbup:



Same here, but usually sell the repipe most of the time. Nice clean repair Protech.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I should have taken a picture of the house and it would become clear to you. To call it a run down 50 year old shack is a compliment. This guy was not hearing anything about a new water service. Heck, I almost didn't even get to do the repair.

The line is about 12” deep which is standard in FL. No frost here.

No warranty what so ever. In fact, I told him that it may not even be repairable. I’ve cut into many galvo lines that simply disintegrated.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Yeah I know, I should have attempted to thread onto it. I'm such a hack.



leak1 said:


> is that what you floridans call SOUTHERN ENGINEERING!!!!!! Leak 1


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

AWE! come on now dont be so hard on yourself! LEAK 1


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I've used some of those type of couplings to repair water service - but those were the days when they had stainless clamps in them to keep them from slipping. The Chinese ones aren't so great.

Not that it matters much underground - the pipe isn't going anywhere.

Patching a service like that is something I dread. People will get their kids to dig it up where it leaks and then call me. Remember, our pipes are usually at least 5' deep, with a rare one at 4'. 

Sure enough, I'm usually back the next year to patch yet another bit of the same pipe.

There were some houses built here about 30 years ago by a crapo contractor and for some odd reason they used galvanized on them - and it was foreign. That stuff usually only lasts about six years underground if you're lucky.


----------

